# Fantasy Grounds 1e Forgotten Realms / AD&D 2e Campaign - Book of the Dragon



## DM Wyvern (May 20, 2021)

*The Book of the Dragon - AD&D 2e / Forgotten Realms 1e*

Join us in an Age Undreamed... Join us for days of High Adventure in an *Advanced Dungeons & Dragons (2e)* set in the classic *1st edition Forgotten Realms Campaign Cetting*!

*DM Wyvern's Book of the Dragon - Advanced Dungeons & Dragons - Fantasy Grounds* / Episode Archive

*Book of the Dragon - Episode 1*

*Book of the Dragon - Episode 2*

*DM Wyvern's Book of the Dragon - Episode 3*



*What is Advanced Dungeons & Dragons 2nd Edition?*

The 2nd edition ruleset is an updated version of Advanced Dungeons and Dragons (AD&D). AD&D 2nd edition was released in 1989 featuring new rules and characters.

*What does this mean for this campaign?*

This is a trip back in-time to the 90s era of the hobby. I plan to incorporate rules from a variety of AD&D 2e products outside of the core books (Player’s Handbook, Dungeon Masters Guide and Monsters Manual) For this campaign I plan to draw from rules detailed in the Players Options series (Combat & Tactics, Skills & Powers, Spells & Magic) Handbooks and Dragon Magazine articles – to name just a few sources for my homebrew rules / campaign. The rules I plan to bring to the table will evolve and change over time and I hope to codify everything for players in a custom Player’s Handbook. In the meantime, please bear with me!

*OK! Great! But what is this going to play like?*

I would like to return back to the roots of Dungeons & Dragons. I would like to go back to the days of Chainmail and miniature wargames played across overland and dungeon battle grids. My campaign will place a much larger emphasis on procedure and mechanics over performance.

Characters will not be immortal, they may die – and they may die in great numbers. The dice will fall where they may – but this will hopefully make victory (when it is achieved) all that much sweeter.

It is best to think of this campaign as a detailed boardgame. Combat encounters will last longer than you are used to in 5e. And in keeping, more time and care will be taken to resolve combat in this campaign than you might have experienced before.

If you are an impatient person and or gamer than this campaign might not be for you – but if you are happy to take your time and enjoy the experience, then please do stick around!

---

*Catch me on YouTube* DM Wyvern's YouTube Channel

*Catch me on Twitter!* https://twitter.com/dm_wyvern

*Catch me on Facebook!* DM Wyvern

*Catch me on Discord!* DM Wyvern#2240


----------



## DM Wyvern (May 31, 2021)

Episode 3 is out!

It is the year 1352. The Year of the Dragon. In Waterdeep several strangers descend into ancient sewers on a mission cloaked in secrecy...

*DM Wyvern's Book of the Dragon - Episode 3*


----------

